# Bergeon watch tools



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Thought this might be worth sharing. I've just invested in a Bergeon watch tool for changing straps. Makes the job easy, does not slip and therefore protects the watch case from scratches. Well worth 12 quid.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Cool it also defies gravity.... I like that in a tool :yes:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

In watch tools as in many things , you get what you pay for , I was an apprentice served technician and without doubt Snap On tools were vastly superior to their counterparts , and i'm now 30 years later finding that generally the same can be said for the Swiss tools against the Asian copies.

I had a Asian crystal lift that was a nightmare on all but the highest domed crystals , bought a second hand Bergeon one and it seems to work on everything , don't know if this is true for all tools , must confess i do use Bergeon ends in an Indian springbar tool and Bergeon blades in AF screwdrivers so you can buy cheap but add quality to the business end i suppose


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Bergeon, all day !!


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

snapon tools were one of last quality auto tools. pre war wrenches were good too, maybe rusty now, but still good (safe). - vinn


----------



## chrisdt (Nov 15, 2013)

Does'nt anyone make anything anymore? A short length of stainless rod and a few tools and you have a watch strap changing tool. The price I got from Amazon

for the Bergeon 6767F was over £20. You can buy an awful lot of 6mil stainless rod for that! I have just made a pair of watch hand lifters from a pair of 99p ladies

tweezers from Boots. Separate the legs, grind the ends with a Dremel, sharpen on a stone and Hey Presto !!! (excuse the pun) more satisfaction, more efficient and

a lot less of the readies. Incidentally I purchased a Bergeon movement holder and at the price I paid I wasn't too impressed. (Down to the steel stockholders for some aluminium.)

Anyway anyone think this is good value for money?..Bergeon Pressstock Big 077350 at £540.00


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

good tools are made from good steel. you can buy drill rod in any diameter, its easy to aneal and harden. I don't care for stainless tools. there are some realy good looking movment holders being sold today or build your own.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

chrisdt said:


> Does'nt anyone make anything anymore? A short length of stainless rod and a few tools and you have a watch strap changing tool. The price I got from Amazon
> 
> for the Bergeon 6767F was over £20. You can buy an awful lot of 6mil stainless rod for that! I have just made a pair of watch hand lifters from a pair of 99p ladies
> 
> ...


 Sure, a nice concept. But I bought my bergeon, the only tool I need, for a tenner. A dremel would cost three times that for a crap model. Then there is space, I live in one room, and time, I'm a student with a big workload, etc etc etc. No different to asking why people buy microwave lasagne instead of making it. Such practices are not practical or cost effective for a lot of people.

Why dint we make our own straps and bracelets while we are at it. Might as well buy a milling machine and make your own cases as well. Why don't we just cut out all the middlemen and make our movements as well?


----------



## chrisdt (Nov 15, 2013)

Understand your point hughlle....True what you say..Yes we all have to make do with what we have and the situation we are in and I'm not being critical of that but it does appear today that creating and repairing has died. In my situation I come in contact with people with lots of time and resources but no enthusiasm or motivation perhaps preferring to gaze at a phone or tablet all day long. Perhaps that is why its 80% services and 20% manufacturing in the UK instead of the other way round. As far as making the watch movements is concerned George Daniels did it and so does Roger W Smith after him but thats another story. Cutting out the middleman is a splendid idea

Understand your point hughlle....True what you say..Yes we all have to make do with what we have and the situation we are in and I'm not being critical of that but it does appear today that creating and repairing has died. In my situation I come in contact with people with lots of time and resources but no enthusiasm or motivation perhaps preferring to gaze at a phone or tablet all day long. Perhaps that is why its 80% services and 20% manufacturing in the UK instead of the other way round. As far as making the watch movements is concerned George Daniels did it and so does Roger W Smith after him but thats another story. Cutting out the middleman is a splendid idea


----------



## Peixian (Feb 29, 2016)

could you tell me the brand of this tool? because i am looking for a set of watch tool,but i don't know what to choose


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Peixian said:


> could you tell me the brand of this tool? because i am looking for a set of watch tool,but i don't know what to choose


 Ahh today's Haiku. Unfortunately this one nearly makes sense, ignoring the fact that the answer to the question is written clearly in the thread title. I prefer the abstract nonsense ones he has posted on other threads. If you haven't a clue what I am on about, click on this chap's name and take a look at his previous posts. They make for curiously mesmeric reading. Kind of like a random 'thought for the day'.

I hope the sale item is worth the short wait!


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Back on topic, H S Walsh supply these at not too extortionate a price and they also sell replacement tips in 4 different styles for around £2.50 a pop. I can also heartily recommend getting one as the quality is way ahead of the Chinese generic ones available on eBay, though admittedly you can buy 5 of those for the price of one Bergeon tool.


----------



## Pharmo (Jan 1, 2014)

yep - can definitely vouch for quality. I have invested in one one too. Fed up of cheap chinese ones thats lasts few months.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I bought one of the black hexagonal shape Indian ones (same as the other Bergeon spring bar tool) then use Bergeon tips in it , kind of the best of both worlds

Did similar with screwdrivers , bought AF ones which take Bergeon Stainless blades


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Padders said:


> Ahh today's Haiku. Unfortunately this one nearly makes sense, ignoring the fact that the answer to the question is written clearly in the thread title. I prefer the abstract nonsense ones he has posted on other threads. If you haven't a clue what I am on about, click on this chap's name and take a look at his previous posts. They make for curiously mesmeric reading. Kind of like a random 'thought for the day'.
> 
> I hope the sale item is worth the short wait!


 But I don't join to sell a watch. I have no watch to sale, so selling it I shan't.

(good enough?) :laugh:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

kevkojak said:


> But I don't join to sell a watch. I have no watch to sale, so selling it I shan't.
> 
> (good enough?) :laugh:


 Hidden talents mate!


----------



## Dadistic (Jan 3, 2016)

Peixian said:


> could you tell me the brand of this tool? because i am looking for a set of watch tool,but i don't know what to choose


 Bergeon.


----------



## Peixian (Feb 29, 2016)

Dadistic said:


> Bergeon.


*
thank you ,Dadistic.
*


----------



## Thursdays Child (Sep 25, 2015)

Oh Lord.....


----------



## Dadistic (Jan 3, 2016)

Thursdays Child said:


> Oh Lord.....


 It's ART


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Interesting bit about screwdrivers here....
http://www.eternaltools.com/blog/complete-guide-to-watchmakers-screwdrivers


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This ebay seller has them for under £12, bargain :

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bergeon-6767-S-Spring-Bar-Watch-Bracelet-Fitting-Removal-Tool-HL6767S-/251984408690?hash=item3aab70f072:g:vS0AAOSw8d9Uxma~


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Interesting bit about screwdrivers here....
> http://www.eternaltools.com/blog/complete-guide-to-watchmakers-screwdrivers


 Knew you'd like this Bond....as an ex-engineer, (but still practicing) I appreciate the quality as well....

...and as an aside, another company supplying watchmaking stuff.....and I thought only Cousins and M&P did this.....

The most thought provoking point was that you don't need to buy a set of drivers that you don't really need. The four or five that he points out are all you need...so spend the money on them and not the others that you'll never use.


----------

